# 1995 Cannondale MC400 (Youth-sized Killer-V with 24" Wheels)



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some of you may get a kick out of this if you have kids...

My daughter and I finished the rebuild on the MC400 I wrote about here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=483490

It's intended to be a rider for a (tall) 7 year old until she's about 10, then our youngest daughter can take it over.

Turned out pretty well I think and she certainly likes it! Her old 20" wheeled Schwinn Mini Mesa only has 7 speeds, so the extra gears will really help when we go riding the single-track trails.

Frame: 1995 MC400, 12" Killer-V
Fork: RST 24" Capa (junk I know, but there's not much for 24" wheels with a 1" steerer tube)
Rims: Sun (stock)
Hubs: Shimano MJ10 "Mountain Junior" (stock)
Tires: Cheng Shin Maxxis
Pedals: VP 196 (Purple Ano)
Crank: Sugino DX1 22/32/44 x 152mm, ramped and pinned
Cogs: Restacked Deore 7-speed into a 6-speed 12/24
Chain: Sachs PC 80R
BB: Tange Cartridge LN-3922 68x103
Front Derailleur: NOS Deore LX M583
Rear Derailleur: NOS Deore LX M560 Medium Cage (Carmichael idler pulley)
Shifters: Deore XT Thummies
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite with Velocity bar ends -- Both 3DV
Grips: ATI / Tomac Slim Line (translucent purple)
Stem: Control Tech 1" threadless, 90mm
Headset: Cane Creek SAS
Brakeset: Avid Single Digit 5 (chosen for 7 year old hand strength)
Brake Levers: Avid FR5
Seatpost: 3DV Kalloy Uno 25.4mm with a Cane Creek shim to 27.2
Seatpost QR - Ringle cam twist
Seat: Ritchey / Vector

As received from Craigslist










The teardown










The leftovers










The final result!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I like this a lot, awesome kids bike! Maybe the original fork and a 1" flexstem would be a lighter and more aesthetically pleasing suspension solution though.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> I like this a lot, awesome kids bike!


Thanks!



mechagouki said:


> Maybe the original fork and a 1" flexstem would be a lighter and more aesthetically pleasing suspension solution though.


Little late with that suggestion 

I threw it on the bathroom scale and it's still a respectable 25 lbs even with the tank of a fork.

Honestly I was never a fan of those flexstems aesthetically even though I'm sure they work just fine.

I probably also had the MC500 on my mind which had an SR fork.










I was originally looking for a MC500 but came across this MC400 first. In fact, I've only seen one other MCX frame come across craigslist nationwide since I started looking last fall... which is why I asked if they were rare in my other post.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice 
Are those cranks readily available?
I recently finished my daughters bike. She is 9 almost 10. 
It has 26" wheels but is a 10" frame.
I ended up putting 170s on hers because it was what I had.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

lucifer said:


> Nice
> Are those cranks readily available?


Actually no, they aren't. I had to look pretty hard to find something that didn't have riveted-on chainrings...

I bought them from a recumbent guy - used arms but original unused rings. Apparently short arms are popular for the bent crowd.

I don't know where he got them, but you could try to contact him: http://www.yelp.com/biz/zach-kaplan-cycles-alameda


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I built little bikes for my two oldest boys and had the same problem finding short cranks. I finally found a set of old Sakae in 165 for my eight year old and am using some 170s for the 10 year old. The oldest is already over 5 foot so I think it should be ok. I also thought of using BMX cranks with a 1X setup as they are readily available in shorter sizes.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/1276534372.html

found the mens version on c-list for $200...maybe you could get it shipped if they still have it.yaw could have matching bikes !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

the perfect way to get short triple cranks is to shorten mtb cranks. ideal candidate is the old shimano xt m730 as it has enough material to drill a new pedal hole.



















pics are from this phenomenal thread on mtb-classic.de

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347

i've used a 160mm BMX crank which can take 2 rings and attached a granny to the middle ring. works well. it's on the bike in the front. will try to snap a better pic when my daughter is back home... she's riding that bike since 5 years now and soon needs a larger one.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Carsten said:


> the perfect way to get short triple cranks is to shorten mtb cranks. ideal candidate is the old shimano xt m730 as it has enough material to drill a new pedal hole.


Yes - that's definitely a good option.

I looked into that too by contacting this gentlemen (http://bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/shorten.html) then the Sugino DX1's popped up on a google search and were cheaper.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

You should have laced up a set of FFB's 24" Ritchey Vantage Comps...would have saved you some weight! I think they still have the 24" Tioga Psycho's with the Natural light colored skinwalls too!


----------



## azukiBEAN (Jun 9, 2014)

*A big-boy'ed 94 Cannondale MCX*







I thought id post my project here...

94 Cannondale MCX. Being that I'm only 5'6-7"ish, and seeing some really tall guys in the early days of the 26ers, I thought Id try and restore a Craigslist find and fit it to my height. The ultimate goal was to get the feel of being on the cusp of too tall for my MTB --just like the previously mentioned riders.

Base: 24" (wheel size) 94 Cannondale MCX.

The end-result can be seen in my gallery --I'll learn how to post pics soon. All I had to do was to get it in rideable condition. This meant relocating the position of the bars and the seat height, components were changed by the previous owner (or rather his dad), and were mismatched. Picked up a Shimano 3x6 grip shifter system, new levers, tubes and era-correct tires. Also got the threadless adapter thing.

Reflections: Im very happy with it. The ride is responsive and the fitment is perfect --just as I anticipated. Next on the list: change out the 155 crank arms to 165s (I'll get the feel for it's current gear ratios first), Power Grip straps, new brake pads, and test her out on some single tracks

Wish list: Brooks saddle.


----------

